# IPOs



## cannox (29 November 2004)

Hi all,
I am pretty new to the market game and was wondering what is the best way to have the opportunity to invest in IPO's? My full service broker seems reluctant to share this information. Any tips?


----------



## positivecashflow (29 November 2004)

*Re: IPO's*

Get a new broker.


----------



## CAB SAV (19 July 2008)

*IPO's*

When I started trading shares 20yrs ago, I studied all the ipo's that were due to list (and there were heaps back then)and kept trimming down till I felt comfortable with the choices I made. You need to hold for a while to make some serious profits, but they are good to play with because they always keep releasing info. 
IMO it's worthwile browsing the ASX float site. You never know, you might find a few diamonds.
e.g. had a quick look today and will look more closely at Mt Isa Metals (MET)
which is due to list 22/8 -35mill shares @ .20c. Spin off from DGR
MET has large tennaments in QLD and looking for IOCG (like every one else)
Thing that caught my eye was a tennament (subject to grant) of a Phosphate deposit- Inferred resource of 170mill tn @ 16%po.
Check out their website which has a 5min. video.
Check out other IPO'S
I'm not your mother, do your own homework.


----------



## swolf (8 October 2013)

Hi,

Just wondering what the earliest point in which I can buy shares in a newly listed IPO if I miss out on the initial offering? Is it the after market the day before the launch, pre-market of the day or after the opening bell?

cheers


----------



## Country Lad (8 October 2013)

swolf said:


> Just wondering what the earliest point in which I can buy shares in a newly listed IPO if I miss out on the initial offering? Is it the after market the day before the launch, pre-market of the day or after the opening bell?




A technical difference here.  You can place an order in the pre-open the day they list.  If your order price matches out then you have bought them whenever they open somewhere after 10:00 am.  Occasionally, new listings will open an hour or so after the market opens.

Cheers
Country Lad


----------

